# Yeast DOA? What now?



## Brewno Marz (9/9/17)

Bought Mangrove Jack M20 Bavarian Wheat dry yeast a couple of days ago. Opened & poured it over 120ml of cooled boiled water. It was a mid brown colour and dropped quickly. Smelled dodgy, like meat on the turn. Noticed use by is 10/2016. After about 20 min added some sugar to see if it activates. 45 minutse later and it's foamed up about 1 cm. Still smells bad.

1. Pitch or ditch? - going into a wit bier OG of 1.045 & 17litres
2. If ditch what to sub?I have US-05, S-04, k-97

Ferment is temp controlled.


----------



## manticle (9/9/17)

Ditch.

Replacement depends on what you were making. If I presume wheat/hefeweizen, none of those are a straight up replacement but if you have to pitch now with one of those then k-97, us05, s04 in descending order.


----------



## Tropico (9/9/17)

Brewno Marz said:


> Noticed use by is 10/2016.




Yep, been there. Always look at date before purchase


----------



## Brewno Marz (9/9/17)

Cheers. I'll go with the K-97. I normally ferment with K-97 at 13deg C for my Kolsch, so I'll be interested to see how it performs at 20degC!


----------



## manticle (10/9/17)

Why not ferment as you usually would?


----------



## Brewno Marz (10/9/17)

manticle said:


> Why not ferment as you usually would?


Fair question. It was a double brew day yesterday and had 40L of APA & 40L of Belgian wheat & only 1 ferment fridge. I split the wheat beer and wanted to try the MJ dry yeast for comparison. Anyway, took the punt and pitched the dodgey MJ yeast, knowing I could add the K-97 if it failed. Thick krausen this morning & now bubbling away merrily...so there was enough live yeast for 17l at 1.045! Just hope that smell doesn't permeate through...


----------



## manticle (10/9/17)

That smell you described is why I suggested ditch. If it was merely a case of low percentage viable yeast, I'd have suggested building a starter.

Hope it works. Meat wheat


----------



## Brewno Marz (30/9/17)

Ok. The Garden Hoe beer with very dodgy MJ out of date yeast actually worked. I was prepared to ditch the batch, but it worked. Peel of 4 oranges, chamomille tea bags, coriander seeds and stinky yeast...just like a bought one...


----------



## mtb (1/10/17)

You're gonna have to name it Meat Wheat though.


----------



## homebrewnewb (1/10/17)

Brewno Marz said:


> Bought Mangrove Jack M20 Bavarian Wheat dry yeast a couple of days ago. Opened & poured it over 120ml of cooled boiled water. It was a mid brown colour and dropped quickly. Smelled dodgy, like meat on the turn. Noticed use by is 10/2016. After about 20 min added some sugar to see if it activates. 45 minutse later and it's foamed up about 1 cm. Still smells bad.
> 
> 1. Pitch or ditch? - going into a wit bier OG of 1.045 & 17litres
> 2. If ditch what to sub?I have US-05, S-04, k-97
> ...


this is EXACTLY what happened to me, apart from the yeast straing etc, same beer style, same outcome on the starter, dead duck.
I tried two safales pitches 24 hours apart and no krausen at all one included the ever reliable 05, i think my fridge died and took the yeast with it, anyway. 
smelt tasted the starter and just tastes like wort with yeast in in... :\ no HBS' open on sunday either nooooOOOooO etc, etc.


----------



## Brewno Marz (1/10/17)

mtb said:


> You're gonna have to name it Meat Wheat though.


"Meat Wheat" it is...but I quite liked Garden Hoe...


----------

